# Gigantic youtube thumbnail signature



## tuttermuts (Mar 19, 2022)

So I wanted to show of a vid in my sig but now it displays it as the full size thumbnail, which I bet is kind of annoying for people just trying to scroll on by.
Tried to take off the [media] code around it and it still shows it like that. 
Any ideas?


----------

